# Dockingstation? KVM Switch?



## Elartan (19. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns auf Arbeit wird aktuell das Flexoffice eingeführt, welches ich tatsächlich auch nutzen will, ich hab nur folgendes Problem:

Wir nutzen auf Arbeit ganz normale Lenovo Thinkpads, L480.  Wir bekommen leider keine Dockingstation dazu, sondern lediglich das Ladekabel.. 

Nun zu meiner Frage; Ich nutze zu Hause n Dell 2414H mit Displayport an meinem PC und n mittlerweile 10 Jahre alten Samsung der nur DVI nutzt. 

Leider finde ich die Dockingstations welche angeboten werden einfach zu teuer weshalb ich gern zu ner günstigeren Variante greifen würde, allerdings besteht der Wunsch das ich zwischen meinem PC und der Arbeit während des Betriebes hin und her switchen kann .. , wie handhabe ich das also? 

Ich habe bereits ne Dockingstation (LENOVO ThinkPad USB 3.0 Dock mit Netzteil, DVI auf HDMI Adapter, FRU: 03X6059   | eBay) gefunden, die im Preisrahmen ist - wie steuer ich das aber am Sinnvollsten an?

Gehe ich mit einem zweiten Displayportkabel vom Monitor zur Station (dort mit einem Adapter DP-> DVI) und wie baue ich meinen zweiten Monitor in das Setup ein, damit ich einmal das Signal vom PC habe, oder das Signal von der Dockingstation? 


Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen? Bau ich einfach nur n Switch ein womit ich die Eingabequelle ändere? Mach ich mir das Leben unnötig schwer und es gibt ne relativ einfache Lösung für den Wechsel zwischen "Arbeit" und "Privat" PC? Es sollte Preislich da im Rahmen bleiben, ich wollt ungern hunderte von Euros hinlegen 

Danke Euch!

LG


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2019)

Was möchstest Du denn genau machen?

(1) Entweder PC oder Laptop nutzen, aber nur 1-2 mal pro Tag umschalten? 
(2) Oder möchtest Du regelmäßig umschalten, und das u.U. noch mit etwas Komfort?
(3) Sollen auch Tastatur/Maus umgeschaltet werden 
(4) oder nutzt Du die Tastatur vom Laptop?

Meiner Erfahung nach gibt es keine einfache UND günstige Lösung.

Ich nutze hier seit Jahren (2) + (3), und das an einem 27" WQHD-Monitor.

Für (1) + (4) musst Du halt an beiden Monitoren genügend passende Eingänge haben und am Morgen manuell beide Monitore umschalten. U.U. schalten die auch automatisch auf den einzigen aktiven Eingang um.

Für (1)+(3) kannst Du die manuelle Monitorlösung nehmen und einen recht günstigen USB2-Umschalter nutzen. also z.B. sowas
ATEN USB 2.0 Sharing Switch, 4-fach (US224) ab €'*'15,42 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die 4*4 Variante davon funktioniert bei mir recht gut (für Tastaur+Maus), eine noch billigere für 2*2 USB-Ports habe ich vor Jahren nach ein paar Tagen weggeworfen, weil sie nur Ärger bereitet hat.

Sonst wird es kompliziert, da Du auch noch unterschiedliche Monitoreingänge nutzt und mit Pech der PC keine 2*DP besitzt.

Am einfachsten wäre wohl ein 2*2 DP KVM, bei dem dann PC+Laptop mit jeweils 2*DP+USB angeschlossen werden. Dann ein Monitor mittels DP und einer mittels DP->DVI-D Adapter (da nur FullHD genügt ein billiger passiver Adapter.

Wie dieses (aus meiner Sicht eher seltsame) USB3-Dock funktionieren soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Sollen da beide Monitore per USB3 angeschlossen sein und das Dock besitzt noch eine weitere Grafikkarte? U.U. kann der USB3-Port des Laptop aber auch mehr wie nur standardmäßiges USB3.

Wenn dieses Dock ausreichnd performant ist, Dein PC 2*DVI hat und beide Monitore DVI-Eingänge haben, geht es natürlich auch mit einem 2*2 DVI KVM. Beides wird aber nicht billig und eine Adapterlösung für DVI->DP (für den Dell) müsste man suchen. Die billigen passiven DP->DVI Stecker können es nicht.

Bzgl. KVM würde ich bei ATEN oder Lindy suchen.


----------



## Elartan (19. September 2019)

Hey,

danke für die Antwort. Und ja, Effektiv würde ich gerne beliebig oft zwischen den beiden Stationen wechseln. Und ja, es wäre schön wenn ich USB Tastatur + Maus vom PC an "beiden" genutzt werden könnte, falls nicht müsste ich schauen das ich ne USB Tastatur+Maus und ne "normale" Tastatur für den PC organsiere, das wäre das kleinste Problem.

Ich selbst hab im PC eine R9 390, die hat selbst genug Anschlussmöglichkeiten. 

Vermutlich ist Deine Idee mit dem 2*2 DP KVM +Adapter gut, wo ich dann PC und Laptop anschließe. Wie schließ ich das denn dann an? 1x DP Monitor an PC, 1x DP an die Dockingstation? Und, wie ist das dann mit dem zweiten Monitor? DVI -> PC, und wie zweig ich das zweite Signal vom Monitor zur Dockingstation ab? 

Sorry, ich bin zwar nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen, aber wenns dann um solche Lösungen geht mach ich mir wahrscheinlich zuviele "Bastel" Ideen 

Kannst Du zum DP KVM Switch ne Empfehlung geben?

LG


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2019)

Da Du "Altequipment" nutzen willst (zwei Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Eingängen, die auch nicht direkt zu den Ausgängen von PC und Laptop passen) ist wirklich Basteln angesegt.

Die günstigste Lösung scheint ein 2*2fach DVI KVM zu sein
Umschaltboxen mit Anschluss Monitor: DVI, Besonderheiten: Dual-Monitor Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
dann das von Dir genannte Dock, zusätzlich ein DP->DVI Kabel für den PC (einmal DVI scheint er ja zu haben)
und dann noch ein DVI->DP Adapter für den 1. Monitor
DVI-zu-DisplayPort-Adapter | AV-Konverter | StarTech.com Deutschland

Ob diese Adapterorgie dann am Ende auch funktioniert, bleibt selber zu testen. Mind. der letzte Adapter benötigt eine Stromversorgung über USB, die u.U. dauerhaft anliegen muss.

Konkrete KVMs kann ich nicht empfehlen, dafür habe ich selbst bei ATEN schon zu viele gute und schlechte erlebt. Einfach auf Geizhals entsprechend filtern und danach die Beschreibung ganz genau lesen (ich traue der Filterung dort bei KVM nicht so ganz u.U. ist aber auch nur das Bild des gübnstigsten dort falsch), da bleiben nicht allzu viele übrig.

Bei DP sähe die Verkabelung dann so aus (DVI analog, nur halt mit den Adpater an anderer Stelle):

Beim KVM für 2*2 DP ergibt:

PC (2*DP + USB) -> KVM (2*DP input + USB Input)
Laptop (2*DP + USB) -> KVM (2*DP input + USB Input)

Tastaur/Maus -> KVM (mittels USB, schon da kann es Probleme mit nicht Standardgeräten geben, also z.B. Gaming-Zeugs, wie es hier immer wieder auftaucht)

KVM -> Monitor 1 (DP)
KVm -> Monitor 2 (DP -> passiver Adapter -> DVI)

Da kostet aber der KVM schon mehr
Umschaltboxen mit Anschluss Monitor: DisplayPort, Besonderheiten: Dual-Monitor Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
und Du brauchst eine richtige Dockingstation von Lenovo (>= 230€ falls ich richtig gesucht habe) oder halt zwei von den oben genannten DVI->DP Adaptern plus das 30€ Dock.

Solltest Du für die Zukunft planen, einen 4K Monitor (oder schon nur einen WQHD Monitor oder FulHD@120Hz) zu kaufen, wird es u.U. wieder teuer. Egal, ob Du dann den 2. FullHD Monitor entsorgst oder gar weiter nutzen willst.

Alle genanntne Lösungen funktionieren nur mit FullHD und mit Glück auch noch mit 1920x1200 (alles nur @60 Hz).


----------



## Elartan (19. September 2019)

Hey,

puh, vielen Dank. Dann muss ich mal schauen, im schlimmsten Fall lass ich die Finger tatsächlich davon, und versorge nur die Dockingstation nur mit den Monitoren, dann lass ich meinen Eigenen PC einfach aus dem ganzen Spiel raus, wäre ja nur n Goodie gewesen das ich immer mal was am "Privat" PC machen kann, aber unter dem Aufwand dann eher weniger..

Ich Danke Dir vielmals!

LG


----------



## Elartan (19. September 2019)

Hey,

nochmal ne andere Frage, kann ich theoretisch nicht auch die Monitore an die Dockingstation hängen, den USB Dongle für Tastatur+ Maus dran, und dann via USB 3.0 an PC oder an Notebook "durchschleifen"? Kriegt USB 3.0 die Grafiksignale vom PC richtig auf die Monitore? Theoretisch reichts doch dann, dass ich ein USB Kabel entsprechend "abziehe" und am anderen Gerät anschließe, oder?

Edit; alternativ mit nem USB switch zwischen PC/ Laptop wechseln?

LG


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung, was dieses aus meiner Sicht sehr seltsame Teil genau macht. Es braucht jedenfalls eigene Treiber "Damit das Dock funktioniert, muss zunächst der zugehörige Treiber installiert werden.". Ob die, wie Lenovo behauptet, nur auf gewissen Laptops laufen oder auf jedem beliebigen PC und mit jeder beliebigen Grafikkarte, weiss wohl nur Lenovo.

Genauso, ob die Grafikausgabe eine Umschaltung des Gerätes per USB-Switch überlebt.

Bei meinem Firmen-Laptop würde es schon am Treiber scheitern. Da kann ich zwar für begründete Ausnahmen temporäre Adminrechte beantragen, trotzdem käme ich nicht auf die Idee, irgendwelche privaten Treiber zu installieren.

Mir ist es schon ein Rätsel, wie es Lenovo schafft, per USB3 2*FullHD mit 32 Bit Farbtiefe und 60 Hz zu übertragen. Selbst mit 24 Bit sind das 356 MB/Sekunde für einen Monitor. 712 MB/s (2*FullHD) kann USB3 nicht, also muss dort wohl heftig komprimiert werden. Und dann soll auch noch GBit Lan über den selben USB 3 Port übertragen werden?

An dieser Stelle geht es dann bei Dir u.U. auch noch weiter. Nutzt Du den Lan-Port und kein WLan, dann trennst Du mit dem Umschalten des USB-Docks das Netzwerk. In aller Regel ist dann auch das VPN tot. Mit Glück verbindet es sich wieder automatisch neu. Und falls Du keine einzige Software im Firmennetz nutzt, die solche Netzwerkausfälle (z.B. Verbindugsabbruch zum Lizenzserver oder zu einer Datei, die geerade im Werksnetz beschrieben wird) nicht mag, dann könnte das funktionieren. Bei mir kenne ich einige Programme, die weder solche VPN-Ausfälle noch den simpelen Wechsel vom Lan zu WLan in der Firma überleben.

Aber klar, wenn Du uneingeschränkte Admin-Rechte auf dem Laptop hast, warum nicht mal diem 30€ ausgeben und testen?


----------



## Elartan (20. September 2019)

Hey @fotoman,

vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Eindrücke - ich versuch das einfach mal und schau mal wie es sich gestaltet! 

LG


----------



## HunQ (13. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich möchte kein extra Thema wegen meiner Frage aufmachen und die Frage ist auch etwas verwandt, da ich das gleiche Ziel habe. Ich möchte einen Desktop und einen Laptop mit Verbindung zu den Desktop Bildschirmen als Erweiterung nutzen, sowie auch die Peripheriegeräte.

Ich nehme mal an, dass ein KVM Switch die beste Lösung ist und ich habe auch schon HDMI + USB Switches als All in One Lösung gesehen, was ich recht praktisch finde.

Da ich aber nicht beides simultan nutzen möchte, funktionieren die Switches auch bei nur einem eingeschaltetem Gerät? Peinliche Frage, aber ich habe keinen Plan


----------



## fotoman (13. Oktober 2019)

Ja, KVM-Switche funktionieren auch, wenn nur ein Computer angeschlossen oder aktiv ist. Einige schalten automatisch auf den aktiven Eingang um, andere tun das nicht, und bei wieder anderen kann man dies konfgurieren.

Was bei Dir die Beste Lösung ist, musst Du entscheiden, dafür hast Du  viel zu wenige Fakten als Entschweidungsgrundlage genannt. Auf meinen  privaten Laptop/Tablet/NAS greife ich per RDP oder VNC zu, da das nur  selten geschieht und mir ein 4x KVM für 4K@60Hz zu teuer war. Genauso  kann man bei passenden Monitoren (genügend Eingänge) und nur seltenem Unschalten pro Tag auch einfach die Einfänge an den Monitoren umschalten  (die machen diese u.U. auch automatisch, wenn nur ein Gerät aktiv ist)  und Tastatur/Maus/USB-Garäte per billigem USB-Switch umschalten.

Wenn ich "sowie auch die Peripheriegeräte" lese und darunter nicht nur Standard Tastatur/Maus verstehe, dann muss man u.U. schon wieder aufpassen. Voraussetzung, der Firmenlaptop ist (a) per VPN mit den Firmennetz verbunden und man hat (b) nicht uneingeschränkte Admin-Rechte auf dem Gerät.

USB-Geräte, für die Windwos (ohne automatische Installation) einen Treiber mitbringt, werden funktionieren, ob das aber auch für Drucker gilt? Spätestens, wenn der Heimdrucker am heimischen Lan/WLan hängt und nciht per USB verbunden wird, kann man dort ohne Unterbrechung des VPN nicht drucken.

Und wie Du vermutlich oben schon gelesen hast: falls die Bildschirme mehr wie FullHD@60 Hz anzeigen (oder dies in absehbarer Zukunft tun sollen), musst Du schon bei der Auswahl des KVM aufpassen,. 4K heißt dort oft (aber nicht immer) nur 30 Hz.


----------



## HunQ (14. Oktober 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ja, KVM-Switche funktionieren auch, wenn nur ein Computer angeschlossen oder aktiv ist. Einige schalten automatisch auf den aktiven Eingang um, andere tun das nicht, und bei wieder anderen kann man dies konfgurieren.
> 
> Was bei Dir die Beste Lösung ist, musst Du entscheiden, dafür hast Du  viel zu wenige Fakten als Entschweidungsgrundlage genannt. Auf meinen  privaten Laptop/Tablet/NAS greife ich per RDP oder VNC zu, da das nur  selten geschieht und mir ein 4x KVM für 4K@60Hz zu teuer war. Genauso  kann man bei passenden Monitoren (genügend Eingänge) und nur seltenem Unschalten pro Tag auch einfach die Einfänge an den Monitoren umschalten  (die machen diese u.U. auch automatisch, wenn nur ein Gerät aktiv ist)  und Tastatur/Maus/USB-Garäte per billigem USB-Switch umschalten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
danke für die hilfreiche Antwort. Das mit der Bildwiederholungsrate hätte ich gar nicht beachtet.

Der Laptop ist tatsächlich ein Firmenlaptop, auf welchen ich keine Administratorrechte besitze, weshalb ich auf diesen nicht über eine Remotedesktopverbindung zugreifen kann. Habe dies schon ausprobiert und andersherum macht es ja irgendwie keinen Sinn, finde ich?

Bei Peripheriegeräten meine ich eigentlich auch nur Tastatur, Maus und Headset.


----------

